# Estação Meteorologica - Loulé



## Redfish (22 Mar 2013 às 16:42)

Olá a todos.

Já está instalada em *Loulé*, mais concretamente no *Parque Municipal de Loulé*, uma estação meteorologica automatica (*Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus wireless*), sendo esta da responsabilidade da CML.

A montagem foi a possivel atendendo aos locais disponiveis, considerando que reune os requesitos exigidos para que recolha uma boa base de informação.

Para já a mesma já esta registada no _wunderground_ porem alguns problemas de rede impedem, para já, que esteja 100% operacional.
(Muito em breve esse problema será ultrapassado com uma nova linha telefonica)

Futuramente será tambem tentada a certificação no _meteoclimatic_

Aqui fica uma imagem da EM, sendo que posteriormente colocarei fotos definitivas da mesma já que faltam alguns pq promenores.







(um agradecimento especial  ao membro deste forum *ecobcg* pela sua colaboração, sem duvida um expert na montagem de Em´s )


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2013 às 17:00)

Ora aí está ela a "bombar"!  Mais uma estação aqui no Algarve, ideal para recolher dados no chamado "penico do Algarve" (como é conhecida a zona de Loulé!). Agora só falta mesmo regularizar a ligação à net para os dados estarem online!

E atendendo às limitações do local, não sendo o localização perfeita para a estação, acho que até que ficou bem porreira!

Parabéns!

(E sempre que precisares de algo, é só apitares! Estamos cá é para ajudar! E isso do _expert_ é muito relativo! eheheh!)


----------



## Redfish (25 Mar 2013 às 12:19)

Estação Online em:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFARODIS2


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2013 às 12:59)

Mais uma para seguir com atenção!


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2013 às 16:56)

Finalmente dados do pleno barrocal Algarvio!
Eu que sempre pensei que o IPMA devia ter uma EMA em Loulé...


----------



## Redfish (25 Mar 2013 às 18:44)

O que se pretende é que esta EMA seja uma fonte de observação constante e o mais precisa possivel.

No wunderground aparecem algumas estações Online na zona mas em algumas os dados de observação são muito pouco crediveis...


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2013 às 18:46)

Redfish disse:


> O que se pretende é que esta EMA seja uma fonte de observação constante e o mais precisa possivel.
> 
> No wunderground aparecem algumas estações Online na zona mas em algumas os dados de observação são muito pouco crediveis...



Pois, reparei nisso há pouco, exemplo da Estação amadora de Santa Bárbara de Nexe.


----------



## Redfish (25 Mar 2013 às 21:56)

Aparentemente só me parece que os valores da pressão atmosferica estejam 1 a 2 mb acima do registado em outras estações.

A calibragem foi feita com base na EM do IPMA (aeroporto de Faro) mas mesmo assim parece-me que os valores estão um pouco altos em relação a outras da area geografica.

Se calhar é melhor fazer num dia em que a pressão esteja estavel tal como me disse o ecobcg, pois no dia em que foi feita a press-ão estava a baixar.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2013 às 09:49)

Parabéns pela estação!
Bom trabalho!



stormy disse:


> Finalmente dados do pleno barrocal Algarvio!
> Eu que sempre pensei que o IPMA devia ter uma EMA em Loulé...



O IPMA tem uma estação em Loulé, cujos dados aparecem nos mapas de agrometeorologia.
Não percebo é porque é que não aparecem nos mapas de observação à superfície.


----------



## Redfish (26 Mar 2013 às 17:16)

Pois mas acesso ao historico desses dados acho não ser facil...


----------

